# Fly Rod for sale



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

i have a custom fly rod for sale... 8ft 11/12 wieght... priced to sell very fast... 90.00.... retail is 275.00 pm and i can send pics


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

bump


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/spo/2621719492.html


----------

